# Nikon sb800 flash



## JackPhotography1998 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello people of TPF I am sorry if this has been asked before but I was recommended a nikon sb800 speed light for my nikon d7000 and was coming to confirm this and if there is cheaper alternative that gives the same stuff. I am in Australia and will be most likely buying off eBay or another online store like that. Thanks for your help and again sorry is this has been Posted before and you are fed up with replying to the same dumb question. Ps I would like something wireless so I can move it around and use it more diversely. 

Thanks. Jack M'crystal Photography


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jack,

The SB-800 is a great flash... and very well built. As are the SB-700 and SB-900/910. There are third party flashes that promise a lot of the same features and power, but they woun't have the build quality of the Nikons. 

The Yongnuo 568 is probably the closest to what Nikon offers in features... it is TTL capable, and has HSS (High Speed Sync). I am not sure if it will work in Commander Mode.. I doubt it. But Yongnuo also makes some inexpensive wireless triggers that supposedly work well also.   Amazon.com: Yongnuo Professional Flash Speedlight Yongnuo YN-568EX Wireless TTL Flash Speedlite for Nikon Camera Nikon cameras: Camera & Photo

The Yongnuo 565 is similar but lacks the HSS (and possibly other features) Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Nikon: Camera & Photo

Triggers:

TTL Capable 622  Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-622N, Yongnuo YN-622N YN 622 Wireless I TTL ITTL HSS 1/8000S Flash Trigger for Nikon DSLR 2 Transceivers: Electronics

Just a basic trigger, no TTL  603  Amazon.com: Yongnuo RF-603 N3 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Nikon D90/D3100/D5000/D7000: Electronics

If you can afford the Nikons, I would get them... if not, any of the above would be my second choice... there are also a lot of manual only flashes available like the Yongnuo 560, Vivitar 283, etc. There are also some older Nikon Flashes available like the SB-600 and the SB-28.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 9, 2013)

The SB-800 was discontinued and replaced by the SB-900 (or 910 or something).  The SB-600, which was one step down from it, was replaced by the SB-700.  If you are going to get an SB-800 it is most likely going to have to be used unless you just happen to run across one that has been sitting in a store.


----------



## JackPhotography1998 (Jul 9, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Jack,
> 
> The SB-800 is a great flash... and very well built. As are the SB-700 and SB-900/910. There are third party flashes that promise a lot of the same features and power, but they woun't have the build quality of the Nikons.
> 
> ...



Thanks again Charlie that really helps alot you always reply fast and with good info know I know what I need. Thanks (I need some sleep now 11:35 pm here) once again thanks!

Thanks. Jack M'crystal Photography


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sure Jack.. anytime!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 9, 2013)

SB-800 is a workhorse. Some who have gone to newer models have ....come back to the SB-800


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2013)

One feature of a flash unit many don't seem to consider is what lens focal lengths it can be used with.

The SB-800 can be zoomed from 14 mm to 105 mm.
The YN-568EX can only zoom from 24 mm to 105 mm, is not fully compatible with Nikon's Creative Lighting System, and lacks a connector for an external battery pack, which the SB-800 has.
So as usual, you get what you pay for and the SB-800 has more usaable features than the YN-568EX.
You'll decide which flash u nit works best for you, from a technical perspective or a financial perspective.
The YN-568EX AF assist light is center focus point only, and can even miss that at close distances.

Nikon's SB-900/910 can zoom from 8 mm to 200 mm depending on camera image sensor size.

Another factor is GN number, which describes how much light power a hot shoe flash unit can deliver.
Yongnuo is noted for stating inflated GN numbers, and/or GN numbers that are poorly defined. However, GN number specifications are not standardized and some have said the same about other flash makers GN numbers.


----------

